# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  Magellan Robotic System, Magellan Robotic Catheter, Hansen Medical, Inc., Mountain View, California

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Hansen Medical, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

INTRO TO MAGELLAN ROBOTIC SYSTEM 

Published on Oct 29, 2014




> Dr Bismuth, Endovascular Robotics Reshaping Vascular Intervention VD0105 Rev A

----------


## Airicist

Renal Artery Interventions, Magellan Robotic System 

Published on Dec 15, 2014




> Endovascular robotic treatment of renal artery disease by Dr. Sung Wan Ham, KeckMedUSC Magellan

----------


## Airicist

Magellan Robotic Catheter 6Fr

Published on Aug 11, 2015




> Video demonstrating the robotic steering capabilities of the Magellan Robotic Catheter 6Fr from Hansen Medical. The catheter has two separate bending points, and the Magellan Robotic System can be used to robotically bend the catheter up to 140 degrees at the distal end, and simultaneously bend the proximal section up to 60 degrees. In addition, 360 degree rotation at the distal end is also possible. This 3D catheter control enables this robotic catheter to mimic the shapes of a wide variety of pre-shaped, traditional endovascular catheters, offering the potential for greater precision in navigating through blood vessels, and reduced catheter exchanges during the procedure.

----------


## Airicist

The Magellan Robotic System

Published on Aug 20, 2015




> An animation of how the Magellan Robotic System and Magellan Robotic Catheters are used in minimally-invasive, endovascular procedures to treat diseases of the blood vessels, including aneurysms and narrowed or blocked arteries.

----------

